# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2018

## Waltsu

Kesäkauden alku 23.4.2018 toi bussit takaisin Puutorille. Toriparkkityömaan valmistelut häätivät 300-sarjan linjat pois Yliopistonkadulta ja piakkoin alkava pyörätietyömaa hääti linjan 8 pois Puutarhakadulta. Näiden uusi lähtöpaikka on siis Puutori ja reittikin luonnollisesti muuttui hieman keskustan päässä . Muutama kuva tästä alkaen.

----------


## Waltsu

Linjan Turku-Autotehdas-Uusikaupunki liikennöinti on kilpailutettu, ja 1.7.2018 alkaen linjalla liikennöi J. Vainion Liikenne. Hankintapäätös.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aavistuksen kalliimpi tuo Satakunnan Liikenteen tarjous...

----------


## zige94

Onko toi Satakunnan Liikenteen tarjous vitsi vai miten ihmeessä hintaero on noin iso?

----------


## Waltsu

Toriparkkiin - tai ainakin arkeologisiin kaivauksiin - liittyen siirrettiin 3.5.2018 linjojen 401-403 lähtöpysäkki Kauppiaskadulla seuraavaan kortteliin Wiklundia vastapäätä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Ihan mielen kiinnosta kysyn mutta onko sielläpäin paljon nobinan ja transdevin entisiä autoja?

----------


## 401

Linja 7A on näköjään lakkautettu kaikessa hiljaisuudessa.

----------


## jltku

> Linja 7A on näköjään lakkautettu kaikessa hiljaisuudessa.


Ei suinkaan linjaa 7A ole lakkautettu. Kuten tästä http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2017/0607007x/3560086.htm  vanhasta linjan perustamispäätöksestä selviää, niin linjaa ei liikennöidä kesäaikataulukauden aikana. Linja on siis kesätauolla.

----------


## zige94

> Ihan mielen kiinnosta kysyn mutta onko sielläpäin paljon nobinan ja transdevin entisiä autoja?


Nyholmilla ainakin muutamia entisiä Jokeri-Volvoja ja olikohan myös muutama Transdevin auto, jotka Nyholm osti sen varikolla olleen bussipalon jälkeeen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onhan noita vanhoja siirtynyt Turkuun melkoinen määrä. Transdevin Scaloja taitaa olla 14, jos en paljoa valehtele. Volvoja, kaiketi entisiä Jokeriautoja enimmäkseen on myös yllättävän paljon, varmaan liki saman verran. Hiljakkoin on ilmaantunut esim Nyholmille pari lisää, tarkempaa alkuperää en tiedä. Scalat on kaikki telejä.

----------


## Miska

Minun tiedossani on Turun seudulta ainakin seuraavat entiset HSL-alueen kulkupelit: 

ex. Nobina Volvo B12BLE 6x2 8700LE -06
Nobina 447 -> TuKL 41
Nobina 449 -> Nyholm 57
Nobina 450 -> TuKL 42
Nobina 451 -> Nyholm 55
Nobina 454 -> Nyholm 58
Nobina 464 -> Vainio 52

ex. Transdev Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala -09 (482 -10)
Transdev 450 -> TuKL 90
Transdev 462 -> Nyholm 68
Transdev 463 -> TuKL 91
Transdev 464 -> Nyholm 65
Transdev 466 -> Nyholm 54
Transdev 467 -> Nyholm 62
Transdev 468 -> Nyholm 61
Transdev 469 -> Nyholm 72
Transdev 470 -> Turkubus 15
Transdev 471 -> Nyholm 69
Transdev 472 -> Nyholm 67
Transdev 473 -> Muurinen 107
Transdev 474 -> Nyholm 76
Transdev 481 -> Jalo 47
Transdev 482 -> Turkubus 14

Transdev Volvo B12BLE 6x2 Volvo 8700LE -10
Transdev 503 -> Nyholm 70
Transdev 512 -> Nyholm 85
Transdev 516 -> Muurinen 121
Transdev 517 -> Citybus 242
Transdev 518 -> Citybus 243

Lopuista em. sarjojen Volvoista moni päätyi Tampereelle TKL:n, Paunun ja Länsilinjojen riveihin.

----------


## eemeli113

> Minun tiedossani on Turun seudulta ainakin seuraavat entiset HSL-alueen kulkupelit: 
> 
> ex. Nobina Volvo B12BLE 6x2 8700LE -06
> Nobina 447 -> TuKL 41
> Nobina 449 -> Nyholm 57
> Nobina 450 -> TuKL 42
> Nobina 451 -> Nyholm 55
> Nobina 454 -> Nyholm 58
> Nobina 464 -> Vainio 52


Tähän listaan vielä lisäksi välillä kouluautonakin käynyt:
Nobina 457 -> Juha Jalo 27

----------


## eemeli113

Turkuun on nyt saapunut lyhyitä Volvo 8700LE -busseja viisi kappaletta. Linjakilvet ovat muista poikkeavasti kaksivärisiä (numero valkoinen ja teksti oranssi).

MNP-406: Linjaliikenne Nyholm 86
MNP-407: Linjaliikenne Muurinen 122
MNP-408: V-S Bussipalvelut 8
MNP-409: V-S Bussipalvelut 9 (vanha 9 poistettu)
MNP-411: Turun Citybus 232 (vanha 232 poistettu)

Autot on vanhoja Veolia Transportin autoja Norjasta vuodelta 2007.

----------


## 401

Auran linjalla 403 on jo muutaman päivän liikkunut Länsilinjojen auto 34. Fölin avoimessa datassa autolla on tunnus 180141, eli Muurinen 141.

Melkoinen Velmu Viurusilmä!
https://flic.kr/p/27tVjgy

----------

